# need help - referral



## lobo1 (Dec 10, 2003)

I am probably in the wrong forum here but if someone could help me out or redirect me - I'd be very grateful!!

I have several clay or pottery type fish on my bathroom walls - these are one sided realistic fish replicas that are painted and then I guess glazed and fired.

anyhow... I broke one and I cant seem to remember where MY WIFE got it :yikes:

One says "Mitch" 1997 on the back and the other says "Richter 1995" - I think both were bought at art fairs

Any ideas or tips on where I can look for something like this plz post or email me at [email protected] 

thanks 
lobo1


----------

